# How And Where Do You Store Stuff?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just finished out first outing in the 21RS and would like to ask the forum members how they store stuff.

For example, what do you do with your sewer hose fittings that won't fit in the bumper? Do you put them in a 5 gallon bucket in the TV, in a plastic tote in one of the TT storage compartments or in a zip lock bag under the sink? How about your fresh water hose and fitting? Are they in an air tight container or in something that allows them to breath and dry out? Do you have any unique or ingenious ways to store WD hitch pieces, camp chairs or any other items?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I haven't found the best solution yet, but I currently keep 4 plastic bins in the TT. #1 - all fresh water supplies (hose, regulator, filter, misc bits); #2 - all grey/black water accessories (garden hose that's used on the Flush King or toilet wand, sewer hose fittings, disposeable gloves); #3 - all electrical supplies; #4 - miscellaneous camping items (fire starters, lighters/matches, hatchet, first aid kit, bug spray, etc.).

I can't stress enough how important it is to keep the fresh water stuff seperate from everything else, but I'm sure you already knew that.

Camping chairs, awning mat, portable table, and grill are all kept under the bottom bunk. Hitch stuff is kept in an outside compartment for easy access.

For the time being I've converted the top bunk to a storage shelf and all of the bins are kept there. If I needed the bunk back I'd probably keep the bins in the truck bed. It's not the best system, but for now it's working for us. I'm curious to hear what some other folks are doing.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

That is the one downfall of the 21rs, we don't have much storage.
I keep the sewer hose in the bumper, the fittings in the bed of the TV after rinsed to let dry and all hoses, power cords, etc. in the front outside storage in front of the door. When camping I put the WD bars on the ground under the propane cover.

I have stabilizer jack pads, 15a to 30a and 30a to 50a adapters, a 25' 30a extension cord, 2-25' water hoses, 1- garden hose for the quickie flush (all hoses are kept connected to themselves), water preasure regulator, water j-connection, leveling lego blocks, EQ bar wrench, stabilizer wrench, surgical gloves and tongue jack block all in that front area.

I plan on doing the fence post mod for the WD bars under the propane tanks.

Since you are close feel free to contact me.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

We keep all our equip. in the outside storage areas. The one in the rear by the pullout bed is just for tools, hoses, electrical, blocks, plumbing, crank, etc. I know DH uses the bumper for hose as well. The go thru storage has everything else, 5 chairs, 2 side tables, grill, toys, mat, bed posts, 6 ft ladder, umbrella....that's all I can think of off the top of my head but it is full. Hitch and WD bars are thrown in the back of our suv when we are camping as we don't want someone to walk off with it. Same goes when the camper is in storage, DH brings home the propane tanks, batteries, all hitch supplies and stores in the garage. We don't want anyone messing around with it or stealing. Just finding out that everyone has the same key (didn't know that) I now want to rekey our camper. I have read on other forums as well and most people tend to do this because it will certainly require more time than just walking up and turning a key to grab something. I think it takes several trips to really figure out what is needed in the front of storage and what can be pushed to the back and dug out later. DH put brackets inside the front storage to put the bed bars and that helped tremendously as it always seemed they got buried under something and I would remove things to get them out. Now, they hang on the inside of the storage and no matter how packed the storage is, they slide right out without taking anything else out. Helps when arriving later at night.

Cristy


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We have plastic totes that we store in the outside storage area. 
1 for sewage lines
1 for electrical
1 for fresh water hoses
1 for miscellaneous supplies
1 for tools

Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Let me first say that there is never enough storage. On the drivers side of the pass through is where I keep all the fresh water hoses, y adapters, quick disconnects, pressure regulator, etc. and all the sewage stuff. Each one has its own 3.5 gallon bucket. I find that the 5 gall are a PITA to get in and out of the pass through doors. I have 4 buckets on that side because there's always a need for more, like for bungees and tie downs. The equalizer hitch and bars are also stored on this side. On the other side I keep chairs, awning mat, grill, trailer aid, tool box, socket set, and a 3.5 gal bucket which holds the steaks, de-flappers, dog tie out, and ratchet straps for the awning. Small items like lug wrench, torque wrench and name plaque are stored on the table in the pass through. I found a certain order that I prefer to follow when setting up and breaking down camp so everything comes out in a certain order and goes back in reverse of how it came out. This way everything has its place and I'm not always trying to cram everything in haphazardly. Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> We have plastic totes that we store in the outside storage area.
> 1 for sewage lines
> 1 for electrical
> 1 for fresh water hoses
> ...


X2...

We have the RQS, so we also store....

1. A full workshop, including a lath and grinding station.
2. A 3 ton car lift
3. A 100 gallon air tank with 12 HP electric motor driving 30 different air tools.
4. A full size drill press
5. 5 roll around tool bins with 5000 lbs of tools
6. Lincoln arc welder and generator
7. Just Kidding.


----------

